Ask HN: What keyboard layout do you use with Vim? - curiousgal
======
selectron
I convert escape to caps lock, I also change : to ; in vim so I don't have to
hit shift all the time.

~~~
curiousgal
Interesting, so that means you're using QWERTY?

